# Verizon DSL question



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

So, my brother has a Verizon DSL connection at the office and his PC is directly connected to it. His Internet connection works fine. He got a Linksys router so he can share the Internet connection (and create a LAN, I guess) and couldn't get it working with his DSL modem.

I walked him through configuring the router to make a PPPoE connection with the DSL modem and that didn't work. I don't think he got the default gateway set or his DNS servers weren't setup (in the router) or maybe both. In any event, he couldn't access the Internet through the router.

I walked him through configuring the router to use DHCP and it got an IP address assigned but the default gateway didn't get set (was 0.0.0.0) and he couldn't access the Internet.

He connected his PC back to the DSL modem directly and the connection works.

Each time we switched connections from the PC to the router and the PC to the DSL modem, we powered off the DSL modem and the router to make sure there weren't any MAC address issues preventing the DSL modem from allowing the connection from the router.

Any ideas on what might be up? It looks like the DSL login info is programmed into the DSL modem, but the modem isn't doing a full DHCP configuration of the router when the router is connected. Strange.

Peace...


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

tomdkat said:


> I walked him through configuring the router to make a PPPoE connection with the DSL modem and that didn't work.
> 
> It looks like the DSL login info is programmed into the DSL modem, but the modem isn't doing a full DHCP configuration of the router when the router is connected. Strange.
> Peace...


Many newer DSL modems do their own DSL login (PPPoE authentication). If that is the case, then the WAN side of the router should NOT be set for PPPoE. More than likely, a simple dynamic IP address connection is all that is needed (Unless he is paying for a static IP address)


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.



tomdkat said:


> I walked him through configuring the router to use DHCP and it got an IP address assigned but the default gateway didn't get set (was 0.0.0.0) and he couldn't access the Internet.


This is what baffles my mind the most, especially if the DSL modem is doing the PPPoE login.

Any other ideas?

Peace...


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

What is the brand and model number of the modem? I'll see if I can find any information at www.broadbandreport.com on configuring a broadband router for it when I get home this evening.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the offer. I don't have the make/model of the DSL modem, unfortunately. I was hoping there would have been something unique about Verizon DSL Internet service that would require a different kind of router configuration but your question leads me to believe there's possibly an issue with the DSL modem not wanting to fully configure the router.

If I'm able to get the make/model of the DSL modem, I'll post the info and I'll look at the site you linked to above as well.

Thanks!

Peace...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Many DSL "modems" turn out to be DSL "modem/router combos." If that turns out to be the case here, best configuration is probably JohnWill's "connecting two SOHO routers."


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. My brother got the Linksys router connected to the DSL modem. He configured the router to use DHCP for its configuration (as we tried before) except the Linksys support rep he was talking with had him release/renew the DHCP lease several times. Basically, they released/renewed the lease until the damn thing worked! 

Go figure.

Thanks for the help!

Peace...


----------

